# Asymmetry



## TheShakermaker (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello everyone, I played tennis for 7 years and this brought to me and asymmetry between left side of the chest and right side.
How can I do?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

How bad is it?


----------



## TheShakermaker (Apr 3, 2015)

Quite bad....


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 3, 2015)

My left is slightly bigger than my right. I was super upset when I noticed it an read a ton right away. A lot of people have it as it turns out. It could be because one side is stronger (if your right handed then your right side is stronger) and so weaker side does more work. I think in your case that's the problem. One fix that I've yet to try because of some personal issues is dumbbell press. Apparently it evens out the chest in like a month or more depending on the severity.
What I've been doing that has seems to work is dips and triangle push-ups/ wide grip push-ups.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you. I'm Gonna do those exercise. It's even aesthetics, because it's not only that one side is weaker than the other, but if I put my t-shirt off you can see that one side is bigger than the other. This thing sucks 

Thanks


----------

